# 私は～たい



## 王耀华

こんにちは。

「私はパンが食べたい。」という文で、「パン」は「が格」（主語）で、「私」は「に格」（場所の補語）だと思います。

では、「私は東京に行きたい。」という文で、「私」は「に格」（場所の補語）ですか？
もしそうであれば、この文の主語は何ですか？
もしそうでなければ、同じく「～たい」の文なのに、なぜ「私」の格が変わりましたか？

また、「私は東京が行きたい。」という文は正しいですか？
もし正しくなければ、「～たい」の文を作る時、「を」は「が」に変換し、他の助詞はそのままに変換しない理由は何でしょうか？

文法的な回答がいただければ幸いです。

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

王耀华 said:


> 「私はパンが食べたい。」という文で、「パン」は「が格」（主語）で、「私」は「に格」（場所の補語）だと思います。


私は違うと思います。”「私」は「に格」”という部分の意味が全くわかりません。「私に」という単語は文の中にありません。単純な勘違いではないですか？

「私は」が主語で、「食べたい」が述語、「パンが」は対象だとおもます。

助詞 - Wikipedia

*が* 最も基本的な格助詞である。動作や状態の主体/要求や願望の対象を示す。

「水が飲みたい。」：省略されている「私は」が主語で、「水が」は対象であって主体ではないと思います。
「パンが食べたい」：省略されている「私は」が主語で、「パンが」は対象であって主体ではないと思います。

「私にパンが食べたい」は完全に誤りで、意味不明な文章です。
「私にパンが必要だ」なら、「私に」は場所を示し、「パンが」が主語で、「必要だ」が述部になると思います。

「私にとって今唯一の望みは、『パンが食べたい』だ。」
においては、主語は「望みは」であり、述語は「『パンが食べたい』だ」となり、「私にとって」は”場所”を示すと思います。

*助詞は、かならず直前の単語の後に置かれます。分離することは日本語ではないと思います。
あなたのご質問の意味がわからない部分がありますが、そもそもが、単純な誤解をされていただけなのでしょうか？　それとも、とても高度な内容のご質問なのでしょうか？
*


----------



## 王耀华

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私は違うと思います。”「私」は「に格」”という部分の意味が全くわかりません。「私に」という単語は文の中にありません。単純な勘違いではないですか？
> 
> 「私は」が主語で、「食べたい」が述語、「パンが」は対象だとおもます。
> 
> 助詞 - Wikipedia
> 
> *が* 最も基本的な格助詞である。動作や状態の主体/要求や願望の対象を示す。
> 
> 「水が飲みたい。」：省略されている「私は」が主語で、「水が」は対象であって主体ではないと思います。
> 「パンが食べたい」：省略されている「私は」が主語で、「パンが」は対象であって主体ではないと思います。
> 
> 「私にパンが食べたい」は完全に誤りで、意味不明な文章です。
> 「私にパンが必要だ」なら、「私に」は場所を示し、「パンが」が主語で、「必要だ」が述部になると思います。
> 
> 「私にとって今唯一の望みは、『パンが食べたい』だ。」
> においては、主語は「望みは」であり、述語は「『パンが食べたい』だ」となり、「私にとって」は”場所”を示すと思います。
> 
> *助詞は、かならず直前の単語の後に置かれます。分離することは日本語ではないと思います。
> あなたのご質問の意味がわからない部分がありますが、そもそもが、単純な誤解をされていただけなのでしょうか？　それとも、とても高度な内容のご質問なのでしょうか？*



お返事ありがとうございます。

回答していただきたいのは、日本語の格の問題です。

日本語には、格を表す「格助詞」と格を表さない「副助詞」があって、その「は」が「副助詞」の一つだそうです。
そうすると、「私はパンが食べたい。」という文の中の「私」の格は明確ではありません。
でも、「私にはパンは食べたい。」は完全に正しい文だそうです。
ですから、「私はパンが食べたい。」は、実は「私にはパンが食べたい。」の省略なのではないかと思っています。
つまり、「私はパンが食べたい。」という文の中の「私」は「に格」だと考えています。

でも、もしそうであれば、「私は東京に行きたい。」の中の「私」は何の格かが問題になっています。
もしこの文の「私」も「に格」であれば、この文には「が格」の成分がないという問題が生じます。


----------



## Schokolade

王耀华 said:


> でも、「私にはパンは食べたい。」は完全に正しい文だそうです。


？　
正しくないと思いますが。。。


王耀华 said:


> 「私はパンが食べたい。」という文の中の「私」の格は明確ではありません。


う～ん・・
「象*は*鼻*が*長い。」っていう文もありますしねぇ・・　この「象」の格を明確にできるでしょうか？
「象は」が主題で「鼻が」が主語だという人もいますし、「二重主語文」（二つの主語を持つ文）だという人もいますよね。

他にもいろいろ・・・
「彼*は*背*が*高い。」(属性)
「私*は*足*が*痛い。」「僕*は*自転車*が*欲しい。」「私*は*彼女*が*うらやましい。」「私*は*リンゴ*が*好きだ。」「私*は*彼*が*心配だ。」(感覚・感情)
「私*は*日本語*が*話せる。」(可能)
「この定規*は*線*が*引きやすい。」(難易)
「彼女*は*料理*が*うまい。」「彼*は*数学*が*苦手だ。」(上手・得意など)
この中には、「パンが/を食べたい」と同様、「日本語*を*話せる」「線*を*引きやすい」のように書き換えられるものもあって、その場合の「～が」は、「主語」とされることもあるし、《対象》を表すとされることもありますね。



王耀华 said:


> また、「私は東京が行きたい。」という文は正しいですか？


正しくないと思います。


> もし正しくなければ、「～たい」の文を作る時、「を」は「が」に変換し、他の助詞はそのままに変換しない理由は何でしょうか？


「私はパン*を*食べたい」が「私はパン*が*食べたい」と言い換えられるのには、格助詞「が」の用法の、「他動詞の動作・作用の対象を述語全体の主語としてとらえて、要求を引き起こすきっかけになるものを表す」（明鏡国語辞典）あたりが関係していると思います。（「そもそもこれがこういう用法である理由は何？」と聞かれると、わかりませんけど・・・）


----------



## Contrafibularity

王耀华 said:


> 「私にはパンは食べたい。」は完全に正しい文だそうです。


正しくありません。誰がそう言っているんでしょう？



王耀华 said:


> 「私はパンが食べたい。」は、実は「私にはパンが食べたい。」の省略なのではないかと思っています。
> つまり、「私はパンが食べたい。」という文の中の「私」は「に格」だと考えています。


おそらくこれは、与格が主語になる場合と混同しているのではないでしょうか。述語が知覚や感覚を表す場合には、「には」を使えます。
私*には*神の声が聞こえる。
私*には*幽霊が見える。
いずれの例も、「には」の代わりに「は」を使うことも可能です。
私*は*神の声が聞こえる。
私*は*幽霊が見える。
これを「には」の省略と見るのが適切かどうかは知りませんが、いずれにせよ食べたいという欲求を表すのに「私には」とするのは不自然です。



王耀华 said:


> 「私は東京に行きたい。」の中の「私」は何の格かが問題になっています。
> もしこの文の「私」も「に格」であれば、この文には「が格」の成分がないという問題が生じます。


私は、パンの例文もこの例文も、「私」は主格だと考えます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

王耀华 said:


> 日本語には、格を表す「格助詞」と格を表さない「副助詞」があって、その「は」が「副助詞」の一つだそうです。



ああ、あなたの誤解の原因がわかったと思います。
「は」はすべて「副助詞」ではなく、「は」の中に「格助詞」の「は」と「副助詞」の「は」の２種類があるのです。



王耀华 said:


> 日本語*の「は」*には、格を表す「格助詞」と格を表さない「副助詞」があって、その「は」が「副助詞」の一つだそうです。


その「は」が例示している文章はあなたが提示した文章とは別の文章であるはずです。



王耀华 said:


> 日本語*の「は」*には、格を表す「格助詞」と格を表さない「副助詞」があって、文章によっては「は」が「副助詞」として使われる場合があるそうです。


これは完全に正しいです。



王耀华 said:


> 「私にはパンは食べたい。」は完全に正しい文


もし、そのとおりにかかれている文献があったなら、その文献は明らかに間違っていると思います。
「私にはパンは余分だ。」「私はパンは太る」などと書かれているのであれば話は全く別になりますが、本当に「私にはパンが食べたい。」という文が例示されていますか？あなたの創作ではないですか？

ノンネイティブから見ると全く同じ文章の構造と思われる文章であっても、コロケーションの関係や、文脈の関係から、正しい場合と誤っている場合がありますので、ケースバイケースになるのです。



王耀华 said:


> 「私（に）はパンは食べられる。」は完全に正しい文です。


　
この文章なら、あなたのおっしゃっている理屈が成立するかもしれません。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「私は、〇〇が（は）～たい」で、「私は」が主格にならない場合は、受動態の場合じゃないでしょうか。
「私は、人災は防がれたい。」（←ちょっとへんですが）という文があったとすると、
「私は」が主語で、「防がれたい」が述語だとおかしいので、「私は」は「私には」という脇役となり、「人災は」が主語になるのではないでしょうか。


----------



## 王耀华

Schokolade said:


> 正しくないと思います。





Contrafibularity said:


> 正しくありません。





SoLaTiDoberman said:


> もし、そのとおりにかかれている文献があったなら、その文献は明らかに間違っていると思います。


ご返事ありがとうございます。
なるほど、「私にはパンは食べたい。」は正しくないのですか。大変勉強になりました。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「は」はすべて「副助詞」ではなく、「は」の中に「格助詞」の「は」と「副助詞」の「は」の２種類があるのです。


もしSoLaTiDobermanさんの仰った通り、「私はパンが食べたい。」という文の「は」は格助詞であれば、この文を従属節にすると、例えば、「彼は私はパンが食べたいことを知っていたのに…」という文は正しいでしょうか？



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「私（に）はパンは食べられる。」は完全に正しい文です。


SoLaTiDobermanさんがあげて下さった例を使わせていただけば、「私にはパンは食べられる。」は正しいですが、「私には東京には行ける。」はどうでしょうか？
（申し訳ありませんが、多分この質問が聞きたかったことです。）


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ああ、すみません。
「私にはパンは食べられる」は、それだけ聞くと、全く正しい響きがありません。誤りです。
（文法的な議論をしていて、理詰めで文章を作っているような文脈においては、「あり得る」と思われるのですが、独立した文章だけを見ると、とても不自然です。」
「私はパンは食べられる」なら、ほぼ自然な文章として差し支えないだろう、という程度です。

「私はパンは食べられる」という文章を文法的に解釈する時に、「私は」と「パンは」と２つの主語があるように見えるので、それをどう解釈するか、と理屈で考えた場合に、「私は」の「は」は「には」に相当する、あなたがおっしゃるところの「に格」である、という意味で書きました。

以下のように訂正させてください。
[QUOTE:]「私は（←この「は」は「私には」と同様の機能の「に格」として機能していると考えられます）パンは食べられる。」は*一応口語などでは使われうる*文です。[/QUOTE]

正しく校正された、書かれた文章としては、文語としては、「完全に正しい文」であるとは言えないと思います。


「私には東京にはいける。」は正しくありません。完全に誤りであると思います。主語がありません。
「私は東京にはいける。」は正しい文章でありますが、主格は「私は」で「東京には」は場所をあらわします。「いける」は受動態ではなく、この文脈では「可能」を表す能動態です。

同様に
「私は東京は行ける。」は、主格は「私」であり、「東京」が主格ではないと思います。

「私は東京はイケる。」または「私には東京はイケる。」という文章なら、「私には、「東京は活かしている場所である」（と思われます。）」という文章として、口語の会話などでは使用される場合があり得るかもしれません。そうであれば、「私は」はあなたが言うところの「に格」であり、「東京は」が主語で、「イケる」が述語になると考えることができるかもしれません。

文法的な解釈は、あくまでも、事後的な解釈ですので、例外が多々あり、コロケーションなどの問題もあります。ネイティブが書いた文章を多読したり、多聞したりして自然な言葉を身につけるようにして、文法的な解釈は「話半分に聞く」方が良いと私は思います。

さらに「私は東京は行ける」などという文は、文語としては避けるべきだと考えます。口語で話す場合には仕方がないことなのですが、文章として書く場合は、「校正」をして、紛らわしい文章にならないようにすることが重要だと思います。


----------



## kanadaaa

なんか線引きが怪しい気がする用語があるので一応補足しておきますが、本来「格」というのは、名詞句が言語解釈上持っていなければならない「ラベル」のことです。
主格(nominative Case)は文主語が必ず持っているものです。
日本語では名詞句には助詞がつき、そのそれぞれに違った機能があるためこれが「◯格」(が格、は格など)と呼ばれ区別されますが、主語として機能していれば、格助詞、副助詞、係助詞などの区別は全く関係なくすべて「主格」です。
したがって「が格」も「は格」も助詞の種類は関係なく修飾している名詞が主語であれば主格です。


----------



## 王耀华

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「私はパンは食べられる」という文章を文法的に解釈する時に、「私は」と「パンは」と２つの主語があるように見えるので、それをどう解釈するか、と理屈で考えた場合に、「私は」の「は」は「には」に相当する、あなたがおっしゃるところの「に格」である、という意味で書きました。
> 
> 以下のように訂正させてください。
> 「私は（←この「は」は「私には」と同様の機能の「に格」として機能していると考えられます）パンは食べられる。」は*一応口語などでは使われうる*文です。
> 
> 「私は東京にはいける。」は正しい文章でありますが、主格は「私は」で「東京には」は場所をあらわします。「いける」は受動態ではなく、この文脈では「可能」を表す能動態です。



ご解釈ありがとうございます。

つまり、「私は東京に行ける。」のように、普通の可能形の文であれば、「私は」（行為の主体）が主語で、「私はパンが食べられる。」のような文は例外として、「パンが」（行為の対象）が主語であるということですよね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

王耀华 said:


> ご解釈ありがとうございます。
> 
> つまり、「私は東京に行ける。」のように、普通の可能形の文であれば、「私は」（行為の主体）が主語で、「私はパンが食べられる。」のような文は例外として、「パンが」（行為の対象）が主語であるということですよね。



「私はパンが食べられる」は、だめだと思います。　
このスレッドの議論をするのであれば、「私はパンが食べられる」と「私はパンは食べられる」は、全く違う文であると認識する必要があります。

「私はパンは食べられる」なら、かろうじて、「パンは」が主語という解釈も成り立つと思います。
「私は」なしでも「パンは食べられる」という文章が成立するからです。「パンは食べられる」というのは「パンという物は食料である」という意味や「パンは食するに価する」という意味になります。

「私は」なしの「パンが食べられる」は通常は受け身の文章になります。「私によりパンが食べられる」とか、「飼い犬にパンが食べられる」というふうに。

「私はパン*が*食べられる」という文章は、普通に考えれば主語は「私」であり、「私はパンを食べることが可能である。パンが嫌いではない、または小麦粉のアレルギーがない。」という意味になります。「私はパン*は*食べられる」という文章であっても、普通は、これと同じ意味になります。「私はパンなら食べることができる。小麦粉のアレルギーがないから。とか、米飯はきらいで食べられないが、とか。」
主語は「私は」であると考えることが妥当であるが、「パンは」が主語と考える解釈もできなくはない、という程度だと思います。



王耀华 said:


> ご解釈ありがとうございます。
> 
> つまり、「私は東京に行ける。」のように、普通の可能形の文であれば、「私は」（行為の主体）が主語で、「私はパンは食べられる。」のような文は例外として、「パンは」（行為の対象）が主語であるという解釈もできなくはない。


----------



## 王耀华

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「私はパンが食べられる」は、だめだと思います。
> このスレッドの議論をするのであれば、「私はパンが食べられる」と「私はパンは食べられる」は、全く違う文であると認識する必要があります。
> 
> 「私はパンは食べられる」なら、かろうじて、「パンは」が主語という解釈も成り立つと思います。
> 「私は」なしでも「パンは食べられる」という文章が成立するからです。「パンは食べられる」というのは「パンという物は食料である」という意味や「パンは食するに価する」という意味になります。
> 
> 「私は」なしの「パンが食べられる」は通常は受け身の文章になります。「私によりパンが食べられる」とか、「飼い犬にパンが食べられる」というふうに。
> 
> 「私はパン*が*食べられる」という文章は、普通に考えれば主語は「私」であり、「私はパンを食べることが可能である。パンが嫌いではない、または小麦粉のアレルギーがない。」という意味になります。「私はパン*は*食べられる」という文章であっても、普通は、これと同じ意味になります。「私はパンなら食べることができる。小麦粉のアレルギーがないから。とか、米飯はきらいで食べられないが、とか。」
> 主語は「私は」であると考えることが妥当であるが、「パンは」が主語と考える解釈もできなくはない、という程度だと思います。



なんとなく分かりました。ありがとうございました！


----------

